# martin archery



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a martin dealer in the fargo area?


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

It says Scheels and Gander Mtn.

http://www.martinarchery.com/2010web/dealer.php


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the info. I looked at that, but when i went to scheels and gander they both said they were dealers but didn't carry any on hand. Basically they could order me one, but i don't want to buy a bow with out shooting it first oke: . i think i'm going to go with the new bowtech destroyer 350.


----------

